# Charlie waiting to be adopted



## ZeppGold

Great pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures, they look like they were really going at it.


----------



## coaraujo

LOVE the bitey faces


----------



## mylissyk

Big bad wolves! They were really into it.


----------

